# Caravan Club Insurance Quote - Ridiculous



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

I am ringing around various insurance companies trying to get a quote for the Carthago Chic I51 I've ordered (expected delivery Jun/Jul).

Rang the Caravan Club today and discovered they have this crazy rule; it goes like this:

1. If this is the first time you have insured a Motorhome, all your previous No Claims Discount (car driving) is accepted, giving up to 60% NCD.

2. However if you are changing or renewing a motorhome, they ask how long you have had motorhome insurance and base their NCD on that.

In my case, as a relative newcomer, I am coming up to my first year as an MH driver. They will therefore give me only One Year NCD......

This means that as a rank motorhoming novice you get 60% NCD. Get at least a year under your belt and you lose your NCD.

Anything for an extra buck seems to be the UK business motto nowadays - RIP OFF BRITAIN and shame on the Caravan Club for joining them.


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

*CC Insurance*

Hmmmmm!

That's interesting. I have had MH insured with them for the last three years. (and car now too as they offer such good value) Never heard of that before. Is it a new policy? Always had my full NCD.

Insurance is coming up for renewal, hope I'm not going to be faced with huge hike in price?

Lys


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have just renewed our M/H insurance as our van is a year old. The CC wanted over £700, we eventually got a good quote from SafeGuard including uk and european breakdown protected NCD etc for just over £400. 

As we have been insured for just a year for the M/H I wonder if it does make a difference with the CC? as we were in a simular postion to you.

But its there loss.


Richard...


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*insurance fright*

HI folks I,m insured with C.I.S and i,m only £223 fully comp, with break down cover and protected no claims no only prob we had this year was they put a limit on the mileage of 2000 miles which i thought was silly as one trip to france and that was my limit used up just getting there and back, so i changed it to 20,000 miles for an extra £21 so as far as we can see ur right about squeezing more money out of people ALAN


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Insurance*

Hi

Try Caravan Guard for a quote - and also Safeguard. I am (still) with the latter even though they were dearer than some quotes. Safeguard do include european breakdown cover, which, whilst my van is under warranty. the Safeguard cover is another back up.

Russell


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Insured with CC when we changed the Motorhome they were reasonable with the increase in price but hoisted up the excess from £100.00 to £500.00, seems the CC good deals are falling by the way side a bit, will be looking around prior to renewing

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## lee (Feb 18, 2007)

Try Frank Pickles
ours was under £200


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for your replies and recommendations up to now. I forgot to mention that the Caravan Club quoted £1,037 premium and that was only covering 87% of the value of the Motorhome.


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

Budget was best for me - under £250 including breakdown/recovery/home start. They applied the full no claims discount I have on my car.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Caravan Club Insurance*

Hi all
Just got insurance to day for my new Autotrail Cheyenne 740S from Comfort, with 365 days RAC Motorcaravan Horizon Advantatage Assist for all EU countries with home start, Protected NCD Included for £285.00.

Regrads Mike. 
Tel COMFOT on 02089840777,
Email : [email protected]


----------



## 110300 (Mar 2, 2008)

shackman said:


> I am ringing around various insurance companies trying to get a quote for the Carthago Chic I51 I've ordered (expected delivery Jun/Jul).
> 
> Rang the Caravan Club today and discovered they have this crazy rule; it goes like this:
> 
> ...


Are you sure you have this right. I have just had a quote from them and they , like most, will only apply your full car no claims if it is not attached to another vehicle, you cannot apply a no claim to more than one vehicle. They will however give a concessionary discount, not sure what this is, if you have a full no claim on your car insurance. I am assuming you have a separate car. If you are renewing a M/H insurance then you will only get the no claim that applies to that insurance this is normal. Incidentally they gave me the best quote for the cover I required but everything is subject to your circumstances of course.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Insurance*

I have been with CC for the last 2 years but when my re-newal came up this year I thought £325 excessive, I had previously paid £250.

So I shopped around and ended up with a quote through MCIA of £224 with all the same conditions as with CC inc protected NCD.

That'l do me

Pete


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

I received a quote this year the CC which was cheaper than my existing insurance provider. However, when i spoke with Sureguard they offered me the same cover with European and UK breakdown and recovery with the AA and unlimited mileage for only a few pounds more.

This was achieved by increasing my excess and the more you increase your excess the lower the premium. a risk based approach!

I think this is the best overall deal on the market. If you look at breakdown & recovery costs alone for Europe and the UK you will do well to obtain cover for under £100.00

Philip


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

Insurance a tricky bussiness. Everyone has their own ideas about who is cheapest. the problem is that everyone has different circumstances, therefore quotes will vary from person to person.
HOWEVER sometimes a situation will arise where the genie gets out of the bottle.
My insurance was with the Camping and Cavavanning Club, I insured my van premium seemed ok. I then changed my van for a new one, the risks were identical but the value was twice as much. So they doubled the premium. WHY ? 
I asked the question and all they could say was that the underwriters said that was the price. I asked to speak to the underwriters but this is not possible.
I understand that if the van gets written off they have to pay but that must be a small percentage of the risk cover. To double the premium is taking the p--.
Anyway as I was in Germany picking up the van I had no choice.

It then gets better, I'm in Spain intending to go to Morroco, I phone the insurance and ask for a green card for Morroco, " sorry we can't cover for outside the EC" is the reply. Can't cover for Turkey either.
Switzerland is not in the EC !! Do they cover that ?

I phoned a couple of people and ended up at Safeguard, They were brillant. No prob with the green card and it was free. Breakdown cover was included even for my van, 8.1 metre and 6 Ton.

The cost was less than before and I saved £150 on the RAC cover. 

Oh and by the way Morroco was fantastic. If you would like to see where we want go to richardfrancis.com


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello Shackman,
Just checked my insurance on autotrail cheyenne 632 se 2005.

Saga fully comp £200.42
Breakdown and assistance £81.00

They gave me a 60% discount from day one and I also have 2 cars covered with them all ov which have full discount.
I cant wait for them to get into van and motor cycle insurance .

Sometimes getting quotes at the end of the month is better than at the beging. Targets have got to be met. !!!!

Regards 
Dave P


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS Thanks for that info about Saga...

Today I renewed my cover with CC £384.50 but then I told her that my m/h now stays in a very secure compound, she asked for the postcode of compound and then charged me another £55.55, I was so gobsmacked I paid up...but said to her, its now in a place much safer than my driveway and you are charging me more....

So I've just checked online with Saga £238.95 (although I will phone them tommorow as it says to phone for quotes if your vehicle does not reside at your house...).so we shall see...even if they add £50 on it will be cheaper than CC ....HMMMMMMMMMM.....interesting converstation I will be having with CC once I've got my insurance sorted somewhere else.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*MH Insurance*

Hi shackman!

On 11 February, I responded to a similar thread regarding the Caravan Club and its insurance issues. Allow me to copy what I said then:

"This morning, I renewed my MH insurance. It's always been done through the Caravan Club and includes protected NCB, Legal Cover and tax. No breakdown - that's with Green Flag.

Three years ago, I paid £250 to AXA 
Two years ago, AXA wanted £318!! I contacted CC Insurance and was rebrokered. (Word not recognised by Scrabble!) Suddenly, I had NIG quoting £252, so up only £2!! Thank you NIG.

Last year, NIG only wanted £221. Very nice! Thank you NIG.

This year, brand new motorhome, NIG wanted £368!! I was expecting an increase but not to that extent. So I asked to be rebrokered again.

Suddenly, there was a quote for £254!! The big giggle is that it is from the same company who had previously priced themselves out of the equation - AXA!! Three years ago, they wanted £318 for a three year old MH. This year, they can insure a brand new one for £254!

One thing I learned when I retired ten years ago was that it paid to shop around. In one day, I reduced our insurance premiums from £940 to £550! Since then, I have always played the same game, as that is what insurance is. There are rules to this game, yet no rules! You learn the rules or make them up, just like those folk on the other end of the phone line. If you save loads of money, it's a good game to play!"


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Once again, many thanks for all your replies.

Just to clarify, although we have 3 vehicles in the household each is separately insured by myself, wife and son. Each of us has max NCD. No previous accidents, convictions etc.

Today I got a few quotes and will keep looking. Of quotes received, three are at least HALF the Caravan Club quote.

My existing van insurance with Safeguard runs out in May, I am due to get my new van in June or July therefore it is not just a straightforward renewal. Interestingly, the CC insurance site offers to beat an existing quote.

However, the main point I was trying to get across is that the CC offer full transferable NCD for *an initial enquiry only *. In other words, it is a marketing ploy devised to entice customers new to motorhoming. Where they differ from other insurance companies is that they do not carry the NCD forward for those changing motorhomes and insurance provider.

Whether this is a new marketing ploy or not, all I know is the quote given to me is way above the norm and I can only assume they have joined the 'rip off Britain' club and are basically betraying the interest of at least one member - me!


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Shackman, I have just had an almighty barney with cc club over this NCD thing you mentioned yesterday.

According to my renewal paperwork I have 5 years no claims bonus, but according to the snotty kid who I spoke to I only have 2 as they 'gave' me the rest......

On the cover letter and the NIG renewal notice it plainly states that I have 5 years no claims ....so they are sending out misleading information at the very least.
The person on the phone told me 'well they would have explained that to you when you took the policy out' HUH? do you recall what you were told over 2 years ago in a phone call?? 

I did remember that I had to produce a letter from my car insurance saying I had full no claims discount . 

This is a con to try and get you to stay with cc.
I voted with my feet and changed to Saga. By the way I'm a woman HGV1 driver with 20+ years of accident free driving.......I knew there had to be some reason to get to 50 years old apart from annoying the kids!


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 17, 2008)

Insurance cover for high value motorhomes can be tricky and I went through similar experience recently. Could only get Comfort and Safeguard to quote with unlimited w/screen cover. >£750 p.a. and highish excesses. Caravan Club vehicle value limit too low on a reasonably spec'd Carthago.

All issues solved with a call to NFU, Louth office 01507600249, speak to Helen. You need to add full Euro breakdown/recovery with unlimited length and weight from RAC Arrival product, exclusive from C&CClub. Total for my new Carthago was around £500, inc Euro b/down and recovery with reasonable excess at £250, unlimited windscreen and radio/sat nav/awning cover. Can't see a weakness in the cover, unless you want to go fulltimimg, possibly. Good luck and enjoy the new van - they're brilliant.


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Many thanks for that Silverbullet. Did as you suggested re NFU Louth office. A good quote at last even if only valid 30 days. Hopefully there will not be much difference when I am due to receive the I51 early July.

I owe you a pint if you are attending the inaugral Carthago meet next month!


----------

